# The new 5 series Beemer...



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've seen half of dozen of these so far and first impressions are that they look pretty good. However, the massive downside to this car (looks-wise) from what I have seen is the size of the arches. They're huge! The wheels are made to look ridiculously small and you'd need a 20" wheel just for it to look normal.

From what I've heard it's a awesome car but wait till you see one and look at the wheels. Unless they're 20" I guarrentee you'll laugh!!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've seen quite a few and can't say I thought anything was odd with the arches. :-/

I actually think they look very nice, and an interesting design. I couldn't take my eyes of the silver parked one I saw recently. First impressions are that lighter colours look better than dark colours (the opposite view from a car mag I read recently).

I'd love to see the digital display projected onto the windscreen in action. ;D I'd also like to try the active steering and see if it justifies all the slagging off in the press... :-/


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

All the reviews I've read so far say that it is only a minor improvement on the last 5 series and the panel gaps on the ones I've seen around here are wide enough to park a Smart car in.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd wager far nicer to be in one than to be seen in one.

And the AC Schitzer 530d 255hp 400ft/lbs torque sounds a hoot.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

One was delivered to work on a transporter this morning - I thought it looked great in the flesh (much better than the pics I'd seen) and didn't notice the big arches at all :-/ Thought the deep-dished wheels looked great ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I like it, and the Z4, and the megane (well the looks of the megane). I like stuff that's different, and salute car designers for their bravery.

Not sure about the boot though ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stills sports the badge of idiots though IMO

baa
baa

those sheep are about again


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I can't believe that they have produced an executive car that looks like a Peugeot 406 from the rear.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I can't believe that they have produced an executive car that looks like a Peugeot 406 from the rear.


I've seen a number now - it ain't just the rear they look like a pug.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am sure that in the new M5 the wheel arches will be full!

I am thinking about getting an M5 in the future, in about 3 years from now when I sell the TT. Should be interesting drive with about 500 bhp!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Clarksons just slaughtered it on topgear, not sure if thats good or bad though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Clarksons just slaughtered it on topgear, not sure if thats good or bad though Â


But it was still deemed better than the Jag and Merc E class - A6 didn't even get a mention.

I've seen a few now and have to say that the treatment of the front lights and grill, the boot and rear lights are not good. The overall lines, angles and curves are OK in darl mettalic, colours, ghastly on the white one I saw at the weekend.

Most of these will be bought for high cruising mileages for which the car should be perfect. A 530d with the new 6 speed auto or manual will still be able to surprise a lot of so called sports cars who get caught knapping.


----------

